# My try on Canadian Bacon(following the step by step guide made by BearCarver)



## freiesleben (Oct 13, 2015)

First of all a huge thanks to BearCarver for this great step by step guide.

I have now managed to get both my cold smoked and hot smoked Canadian Bacon done.

My wife really likes the Canadian Bacon as well, and it is not as fatty as normal bacon.

Just a couple of pictures.

Morton Tender Quick and Brown Sugar added:













IMG_1696.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Oct 13, 2015






After 10 days dry-cure:













IMG_1701.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Oct 13, 2015






Slicing, pretty nice colour I would say:













IMG_1703.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Oct 13, 2015






Frying test: 













IMG_1706.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Oct 13, 2015






Then resting in the fridge and then smoking with my ANMPS for approx 6 hours, perfect taste:

Before slicing:













IMG_1708.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Oct 13, 2015






Frying:













12112133_10153699319304187_2619293548969150535_n.j



__ freiesleben
__ Oct 13, 2015






Hot smoked Canadian Bacon:













IMG_1715.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Oct 13, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 13, 2015)

So you cold smoked and hot smoked?


----------



## freiesleben (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi c farmer,

I just send you a PM as well :)

Yes I smoked the cold smoked ham at approx. 70 deg F and the the hot smoked at 185 deg F. 

Cold smoking is normally between 60-70 deg F and my smoker can only do that with AMNPS in it, as it is a hot smoker(18.5 WSM)


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 14, 2015)

I am a little confused. Did you do two different batches, one that only got cold smoked and not cooked and one that was hot smoked?

I start out cold smoking mine but gradually raise the temp every hour until it is "hot" smoking then cook it until the IT reaches 145 so it is fully cooked.


----------



## freiesleben (Oct 14, 2015)

bmaddox, yep I did two different batches, so one cold smoked with was not cooked for frying and then a hot smoked which is cooked with IT of 150 deg F. Both done with apple wood. 

I have an WSM so I cannot go much further down than 180 deg F., therefore the smoking time is also less.


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 14, 2015)

Do you notice a difference between the cold smoked and hot smoked once they are fried?


----------



## freiesleben (Oct 14, 2015)

My hot smoked is currently resting in the fridge, so have not sliced it yet. But I will let you know once I have. I intend to use it more like a ham(the hot smoked I mean) and the cold smoked for breakfast bacon. My wife is good at making it really crisp on the pan.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2015)

That looks Great, Soren!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm glad you both like it !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be careful frying the one you cold smoked---It can burn in the pan very easily, because it's so lean.

Bear


----------



## freiesleben (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks Bear, I am pleased that you think it looks great :) It was a really good guide, I will now try to dry cure a ham.

Yeah, I normally do not like my bacon too crisp, so I will not burn it :) But thank you so much for the advise. 

Soren


----------



## disco (Oct 16, 2015)

Nice looking bacon! Points

Disco


----------



## freiesleben (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you so much Disco, much appreciated. I see you make some really good stuff as well :)


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 16, 2015)




----------

